# Lust -Fragrance Buddy - blech so far



## nsmar4211 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm hoping maybe some miracle will happen and this one will change, but this has to be the worst smelling thing I've gotten so far. 

*"Lust is an appealing scent of dirty jasmine with additional notes of rose, ylang-ylang, sandalwood and vanilla"

*I will grant them the dirty part, but I smell none of the rest. It smells like a gorillas hind end (well, what I think a gorilla's hind end would smell like). The tester bar has been banished to the back porch, heat or no heat. Out of the bottle it smelled even worse!

Or maybe I got a bad batch. Hoping someone will chime in and say that it's the best smelling thing ever? Until then....this one is a dud .


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 21, 2015)

I've never smelled that particular FO, but ylang ylang is one of those funny scents that can smell really funky sometimes. It kills me when I fall for some description that sounds heavenly, and then......phew!!!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 21, 2015)

LOL I'm sorry but your description of that FO was very descriptive, to say the least. :mrgreen: Now I'm curious as to how much of a dud it is.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 21, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> I've never smelled that particular FO, but ylang ylang is one of those funny scents that can smell really funky sometimes. It kills me when I fall for some description that sounds heavenly, and then......phew!!!


 
I know what you mean! Ylang ylang is not one of my favorite scents either. I keep it on hand because I make a blend with it that a family member of mine likes, but then again, she likes the scent of skunks, too. 


IrishLass


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 21, 2015)

Well I soaped it a little more than two weeks ago, and the first week and a  it smelled like moth balls and caramel. The good news is that it does change quite a bit. At the two week point the uncolored batter is now a beautiful shade of pink, and I can actually pick up jasmine notes. I just did a small test sample, and I am not sure if I will mix in a little Honeysuckle Jasmine. This scent sticks really well, and it is still changing. How long ago did you make your batch? I agree that it is nasty at first.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 22, 2015)

Oliveoil-moth balls and caramel I can handle. To me...this smells like ...ok, it smells like when one of my rabbits needed help with their hind ends when they couldn't reach all the "folds" from being too pregnant. BLEH. I am a little more hopeful that mayyyybeee it will change due to your experience...but it's staying on the porch until then! Don't think I'll be adding it my "enjoyable to make" soap list.

Navigator and IrishLass-Having no experience with ylang ylang...maybe thats it. I won't be making any large purchases of it if that's the culprit LOL. 

Andddd I now understand having a seperate soapy workshop OUT of the house!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Oct 22, 2015)

This post finally got me out of lurking mode.  I think the people who smelled this scent (including me) need a support group to help them deal with the trauma.  This scent is horrid, the absolute worst thing that I've ever smelled.  It smells after soaping like really bad body odor multiplied by 100.  I almost threw up when I took the sample out of the yogurt cup.  The first thing you see is a beautiful tangerine discoloration and then a truly horrific smell hits you.  I used it at 5% of total batter which magnified the problem.  I had to rush outside to get some air.  I was nauseated for the rest of the day.  

I thought it might be me, so I asked my husband to smell it.  Big mistake!!!  He couldn't smell anything else for 48 hours.  I think some people might be very sensitive to it. 

This scent should come with a warning not to ever use it with NaOH.  Another scent, Tuca Tuca also has some of the same BO elements as Lust but to a much lesser extent.  Both soaps were moved to a detached garage.  I would never use them but I was curious what would happen with a long cure.  At 4 weeks, Lust has lost some of the stinky smell.  There is a heavy floral scent underneath the still present stinky elements.  I don't think  the Ylang Ylang is the problem.  I'll update if any of the Ylang samples I'm testing have the same problem. 

I've ordered close to a 100 1oz samples from Fragrancebuddy for testing.  I guess it's time to write some reviews.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 22, 2015)

Soapmaker: PLEASE write some fragrance buddy reviews!!! I'm up to 20 samples myself. I feel like I'm alone in the ocean because I think maybe 3 other people post reviews on them LOL. 

Glad I could get you out of lurking mode...and that it's not just my nose. Tried another sniff today so its, hrm, day 3? and I shouldn't have...


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 22, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> I'm hoping maybe some miracle will happen and this one will change, but this has to be the worst smelling thing I've gotten so far.
> 
> *"Lust is an appealing scent of dirty jasmine with additional notes of rose, ylang-ylang, sandalwood and vanilla"
> 
> ...


I am chuckling about your description. I actually mixed up a scent with exactly the same scents of their description. Granted mine will not smell the same, but I can mention that I HATE it. Not sure what got into me that day but the combination of scents just does not work. It did mellow out after 6 months but I still have 14 bars sitting on the rack haunting me, have to mention it also does not sell so it came back to the rack. I am another that really hates ylang ylang


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 22, 2015)

Glad to hear that I'm not alone, I first thought it was something wrong with my This smell was so weird that I did a little research on dirty jasmine, and it was a surprise to me most of them mentioned moth balls! Why would anyone want this in a scent? Mine will have been soaped 3 weeks ago this coming Sunday. The color is still getting more pink,and more floral, but it still has a long way to go before I would use it by itself again. I could only imagine if I put this out  at a craft fair with the rest of my samples, I think people would run.
Soapmaker145 glad you are out of lurking mode, and really, really would love to hear some FB reviews, especially the Moonworks or Lush. I am testing some new ones, and will add them to the fragrance review sheet as I get them cured.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 22, 2015)

woops lost a few words there should have said my allergies....


----------



## fluffmuffin (Oct 22, 2015)

Very interesting...did you like it out of the bottle at all? I used some to make lotion and my husband LOVES when I have it on. I like it too--it smells like straight jasmine to me. But now I'm scared to soap with it!! Your description sounds pretty miserable! 

I too have a ton of 1oz samples from fragrance buddy...time to just jump in I guess! I think I bought almost all of their lush dupes...what to make, what to make...


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 22, 2015)

It was even worse out of the bottle


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 22, 2015)

I thought that it would be a nice strong jasmine from the oob smell, I was reading that everyone has a different perception of  the white flower Indolic scents. But still I am not in a hurry to try the Lust in any other products. I wondered if it might be better in lotion, or other bath and body products. FB usually does Holiday Sales, and I would love to hear test results.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Oct 23, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> Soapmaker: PLEASE write some fragrance buddy reviews!!! I'm up to 20 samples myself. I feel like I'm alone in the ocean because I think maybe 3 other people post reviews on them LOL.
> 
> Glad I could get you out of lurking mode...and that it's not just my nose. Tried another sniff today so its, hrm, day 3? and I shouldn't have...



I know exactly what you mean by being alone in an ocean of fragrances.  You post made me realize that lurking "is not a victimless crime". There is so very little useful information on fragrances particularly since formulations change over time.  I learned so much from the incredibly generous members of this forum.  I'll post my reviews of all the fragrances I'm testing as a way of saying thank you.  Lust is #237.  I have a lot of writing to do.  

I went out to the garage today and I can tell you the awful stench is completely gone.  What is left is a nice unusual floral fragrance that I would consider adding to soap.  It smells a lot like it smelled out of the bottle.  You need to put a small drop on a piece of absorbent paper and let it air for a day or 2 to get a better feeling for the scent.  It is way too strong straight out of the bottle.   
I checked my notes and my soap is 27 days old.  I can't believe I'm saying this but I can see how this scent might be very popular.  I would add it at half the strength I used (6.5g in 140g batter) in a mold double lined with freezer paper.  I'm keeping it in the garage for another month.  I don't think it is done morphing yet. 

I've attached pictures of Lust #237 and Tuca Tuca #208 so you can see the discoloration.  Tuca discolored very slightly.  Lust is a very pretty color as is.  It would be very easy to swirl it with unscented batter for people who like to do that because the scent is so strong.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 23, 2015)

I can't stand it out of the bottle .. Or even spilled on the bottle...it just has this rotten note to it. I will try the "drops on paper" test when I can bring myself to open the bottle again.... The test bar is still banished to the porch, it can stay for the 6 weeks I've given all the other ones 

I will give you that it has a pretty discolor . Pinkish so far.....


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Oct 24, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> I can't stand it out of the bottle .. Or even spilled on the bottle...it just has this rotten note to it. I will try the "drops on paper" test when I can bring myself to open the bottle again.... The test bar is still banished to the porch, it can stay for the 6 weeks I've given all the other ones
> 
> I will give you that it has a pretty discolor . Pinkish so far.....



You might be extra sensitive to this scent like my husband.  Don't touch it until it is done curing. It just isn't worth it.  It is too bad there is nothing natural that gives as nice a color in cp soap.

I just tested Midnight Jasmine from NDA.  To me, it smells a lot like Lust but better and more subtle and no stinky anything (same usage rate).  I think it can easily substitute for Lust. Don't know about fading yet.

I posted a list of the first 50 FOs from Fragrance Buddy.  Please add the ones you are testing to my thread.  I'll see if I have them if they are not already on the list.  It'll be nice to have all the details in one place.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 24, 2015)

Soapmaker145 mine is smelling much nicer at 21 days, it is quite a bit darker than your Lust sample. I was thinking the same thing about swirling with unscented batter. I also just tested the Midnight Jasmine from NDA and probably my nose acting up but I can't smell much of anything. I also have the Jo Malone Dupe of Honeysuckle Jasmine, and was thinking about mixing it with the Lust when I get brave, but worry that it will be overpowered by the Lust. This has to be the strangest FO that I have ever used, I wondered when I poured it out of the bottle, because I have never seen anything come out of the bottle pink.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 24, 2015)

Asian Sandalwood (also FB) is red in the bottle...discolors to a yellowish brown . 

Almost had a mishap with the curing bar...it was next to the dog's bar...luckily for the dog I realize it as I was reaching for it. Poor dog wouldn't have been allowed inside EVER LOL. It's now on the otherside from the dog bar .


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 18, 2015)

Update: Almost at the one month mark and the bar is allowed to come in and join the family. The horrible stench has stopped eminating and you have to *intend* to sniff it to smell it. The nose is safe again.

Am taking it into work and foisting it on a few unsuspecting noses (along with a much nicer smelling one) and will report back. I now smell an overly strong jasmine, slight touch of what might be sandalwood, but no vanilla. And I have no clue what ylang ylang smells like...

I can't believe I'm saying this, but *maybe* in a tiny dose it might be a tolerable scent. Definitely not in 1 oz pp doses though. And the cure time is at least a month from what I can tell...


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 19, 2015)

The unsuspecting sniffer results were evenly divided. Half the noses liked it, half said NO. All said it was really strong. Funnily enough, the half that liked it smelled all mint in my eucalyptus/mint bar and the half that didn't smelled hardly any mint in it....so it apparently depends on your nose overall. 

Moral of the story..........buyer beware...you'll either love or hate it LOL.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 19, 2015)

nsmar4211 same  here regarding the Lush, I picked up the six week old sample, and thought well this would be nice blended with my honeysuckle jasmine, or maybe.... I will have to experiment, but a few weeks ago I almost tossed the bottle.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 19, 2015)

Think you know I meant the Lust. Anyway it will be a extra long cure no matter what I mix it with.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 19, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> The unsuspecting sniffer results were evenly divided. Half the noses liked it, half said NO. All said it was really strong. Funnily enough, the half that liked it smelled all mint in my eucalyptus/mint bar and the half that didn't smelled hardly any mint in it....so it apparently depends on your nose overall.
> 
> Moral of the story..........buyer beware...you'll either love or hate it LOL.



That is interesting. Too bad we can't do a larger scale study on your subject's sniffers.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yea, sniffers seem to be evenly divided LOL

Ok, Lust may have redeemed itself...barely. Old bar smells much much better (CP). 

Can't believe I tried this, but I did a small HP batch, one pound, and added .4 oz of lust. Turned a pretty pink color (as did the CP) and did not blow me out of the room. So Mayyyyyyyyyyybe it might be tolerable just in lower doses. We'll have to see how it holds...I can't imagine it fading though! Only FO I've ever worn gloves just to pick up the bottle....


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 28, 2015)

nsmar4211 that was brave! I have been playing with the idea of adding it to a honeysuckle Jasmine FO that I have which is a little light. I was thinking of adding .35 oz of Lust per pound. Also thought about adding it to the FB Grapefruit Zest, or WSP Pink Grapefruit since I can't get my old favorite Grapefruit Jasmine.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hrm, if you're doing CP then .35 might work...might also overpower the honeysuckle? If my experiement with HP works, I can defintly say you get more for your money from it (due to low usage)...


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 28, 2015)

How is the FB Grapefruit Zest?  Is that the Honeysuckle Jasmine from FB?

nsmar, you are braver than I'll ever be.  Lust is still in the garage right next to Tuca and a few others.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes it  is the Grapefruit Zest from FB and the Honeysuckle Jasmine from FB. I haven't used the Grapefruit Zest yet, debated on ordering it last time because the Pink Grapefruit from WSP is so perfect.
 I did a mix of Honeysuckle Hollow from WSP and the Honeysuckle Jasmine from FB. I really like it, I was worried that the Honeysuckle Hollow would overpower it, since it is a super strong FO. I think the Honeysuckle Jasmine took away some of the sharpness. I used less than the Maximum of Honeysuckle Jasmine, remainder Honeysuckle Hollow which added up to .85 oz per pound. I only did one solid color with the color mixed into the oils. It moved fast, but much slower than the Honeysuckle Hollow alone.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Olive.  I have the grapefruit zest in my cart right now.  I think I'll just get 1 oz to try.  I'll keep the Pink Grapefruit from WSP on the list.  I agree FBs HJ is too weak and bland on its own.  I'm planning on test blending it with the Honeysuckle from TCS and Heavenly Honeysuckle from BB.  Please update about the mix with Honeysuckle Hollow.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 28, 2015)

The Grapefruit Zest is very strong oob, and realistic, I think the Pink Grapefruit is a little sweeter, but also smells just like a real grapefruit. I can say the WSP sticks for 7 months and still as strong as when it was first soaped. At three weeks the Honeysuckle Jasmine mix is very strong, and not fading. I will keep you posted.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Nov 29, 2015)

I had similar issue with FB So White FO. It smelled awful in the bottle but I gave it a go and made one small soap just to test it.
Well, 5 weeks later and I'm using it in the shower. It still has this one annoying/weird note to it, but overall it's really nice.
Wait out and see how it is in about few weeks, use it in the shower instead of just sniffing it.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jul 3, 2016)

Just an update for the long term thoughts.... almost 9 months later.

Scent is still very very strong (talk about a sticker!). Ended up tossing the original bars yesterday because , well, because. The color was gorgeous (did not get a pic oops but a beautiful dark reddy pinky) but it was too much scent wise.

The HP bars at .4 held also, you could probably get away with .2 in HP and be able to actually use it. Very strong floraly with a weirdness to it...hard to describe. One bar was given to a brave friend who liked it, but said it was indeed still too strong. Part of me wants to try it at a lower dose but the FO bottle is still banished in a ziploc LOL.  

Moral of the story: DO NOT buy a big bottle of this without getting a tester. 

I am curious about the original version as I can't see this being a huge seller.... too bad there's no stores around here that carry it!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 3, 2016)

In your earlier posts you mentioned Honeysuckle. If you like honeysuckle California Candle has a wonderful sticker, Tropical Honeysuckle. I am soaping it today. My test batch is 2 months old and it is still strong. His website does not reflect it is body safe but it is. I asked him for the paperwork and he mentioned he will update the website soon. The owner is a vendor friend of mine.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 4, 2016)

I'd have to go to a Lush store to see about that and frankly, I avoid them because the scents emanating from those stores are a little much. They have the perfume online though.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Aug 8, 2016)

nsmar4211 said:


> Just an update for the long term thoughts.... almost 9 months later.
> 
> Scent is still very very strong (talk about a sticker!). Ended up tossing the original bars yesterday because , well, because. The color was gorgeous (did not get a pic oops but a beautiful dark reddy pinky) but it was too much scent wise.
> 
> The HP bars at .4 held also, you could probably get away with .2 in HP and be able to actually use it. Very strong floraly with a weirdness to it...hard to describe. One bar was given to a brave friend who liked it, but said it was indeed still too strong. Part of me wants to try it at a lower dose but the FO bottle is still banished in a ziploc LOL.



I'm curious if the HP discolored the same way.  I've attached pictures of my soap after it was poured and ~10 months later.  I want a shirt in that color!  This is the only FO that ever discolored this bright gorgeous color.  If I tried HP, I probably would go even lower like 0.1 or 0.05.  

My soap has been in an unheated detached garage for about 10 months now.  No creature took a single bite out of it or even expressed any interest in it all winter long which is surprising since it is a good source of fat and more importantly salt.  Also, there is no sign of rancidity or DOS or any other issues.  The garage is hot (120F+) during the day and we've had oppressive humidity for more than 2 months.  The soap still smells the same as at full cure with no hint of fading.  I still won't use it.  I might put it in the backyard to see if the squirrels will take a bite but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow! It's too bad you dislike it so much - it would be great to have a discoloring fragrance that turned a color besides brown. That is a beautiful pink.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, it did turn the same gorgeous pink in HP. It had swirls since I added the FO after cook and can never blend it perfectly....very nice color!

Would be a good soap for someone who has lost their sense of smell! I don't blame the critters for not having a snack. Then again, maybe it has uses as a critter repellant?!?!


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 9, 2017)

A very very long update.....ran across a tiny piece of this as I was clearing space. The pink never faded! The scent did finally fade (almost 2 years) but was still there enough for me to remember why I didn't like it. If you're looking for a sticker, this is it! 

I have determined that I do not like dirty jasmine by itself, but if you do, this is the one LOL


----------

